# Ct forum or boxing ring ?



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm still a Newbe here and have noticed a common theme here.

Somebody post's a question, asking for advise or a little input from fellow contractors. Most here try to help and may ask questions to get the whole story and offer their opinion and / or story about how they handled a similar situation.

While others here make assumptions and attack the person looking for help from anyone who will post a response. Then it becomes a feeding frenzy and one poster attacks the other for posting his / her opinion to the specific issue.

*Can't we all just get along here*. I joined this forum because of the quality of articles and the option to discuss issues with fellow contractors. We all had to start our business from the ground up and we all have had to learn things the hard way. I'm not on here to feed my ego or to make myself the king of the forum post.

I'm here to learn from the experiences of others and if I have any info to share about a topic to give my opinion.

*so lets all get along, life is hard enough.*:thumbsup:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Fortunately or not, CT as a whole is pretty much like a job site. How one gets treated depends a lot on how he carries himself.

Just like on a job site, you need thick skin at times; at others, guys will give you the shirt off their backs. I believe I'll stick around a while. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

There are jerks everywhere.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Quit your bitching. :laughing:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

There are "quality articles" here?

I need to quit just looking at the pictures....


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

Dan_Watson said:


> Quit your bitching. :laughing:


:laughing:

Nuthin' but love 'round here.:jester:


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

No crybabies.

What are reward points? Do I need to present my card? 
Can you just go by my phone number?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Jaws said:


> There are jerks everywhere.


I think he's talking about TNT....:whistling


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> I think he's talking about TNT....:whistling


Takes one to know one...movie thread basher.


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

I think I want to cash in my points right now.


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

Just an observation in my short time here.

I've been around construction a long time and know all about the jobsite banter.

I also understand that everyone has their own opinion. Just don't like reading a thread with page after page of attacks. That's not why I'm on here. If I wanted to watch a fight. I'D turn on the BRUINS and watch them win another Stanley cup 
:boxing:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Points?

You get points?

I gotta check my contract.


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Online forums are akin to sitting in bar, same general spread of golden nuggets to polished turds and turds polishing themselves...hell some are even alcohol fueled just like a bar :laughing:

That and opinions are like arse holes every bodies got one. Around here some seem to have 4-5 :whistling

... :thumbup: and all the previous advise offered :thumbup:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

jaydee said:


> I'm still a Newbe here and have noticed a common theme here.
> 
> Somebody post's a question, asking for advise or a little input from fellow contractors. Most here try to help and may ask questions to get the whole story and offer their opinion and / or story about how they handled a similar situation.
> 
> ...


With discussion comes disagreement, argument, name calling, anger, labels...but it also produces compromise, understanding, challenge, growth and friendships.

Some of the people that I am closest to here I have butted heads with the most.

Type A personalities will bump heads 9 times out of 10, and on the rare occasion, Inner will agree with me and it pains him so.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

jaydee said:


> Just an observation in my short time here.
> 
> I've been around construction a long time and know all about the jobsite banter.
> 
> ...


There is an easy solution...deal with it or move on to another thread.


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

TNT,

I agree that arguments are inevitable here or in the real world.

My point of this thread was :

1) to get a few points 

2) give my observation of the fact threads get off the topic and make them a bad read.

#3 thought a discussion from a newcomer about behavior would stir the pot and maybe people would think b4 they type.

#4 get more points for responding to comments here :whistling

#5 using the smiley face should get point also


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

The ignore list is an effective noise reducer.


----------



## fourcornerhome (Feb 19, 2008)

jaydee, in reality, there's only a few here who seem to pride themselves in being abrasive. I had a wife like that once.......


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

CarpenterSFO said:


> The ignore list is an effective noise reducer.


Never understood this. If someone is trying to private message you or something I get it, but everyone has something to offer every once in a while. I am here to exchange info and for me I have learned sssoooooo much. Really easy to scroll past something you don't like. The best way to ignore, is not to respond.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

jaydee said:


> TNT,
> 
> I agree that arguments are inevitable here or in the real world.
> 
> ...


I am following hundreds of threads currently and only a handful have any real discourse. The hot button topics will always bring rabbit trails and relentless back and forth.

And while I enjoy reading what new comers think, it's just not reality. You haven't been here long enough to truly have a good picture of the place. I may have a rep for being argumentative, the vast majority of my posts are non-confrontational and benign.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

I know what your saying. It is a bit intimidating at first to post here and hope your reply isn't ripped apart...but it seems everyone has a bit of a hazing period here. Right or wrong, there are a bunch of great people here that do help...you just have to put up with some bs along with it.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> My carpenter and I butt heads every day about something. We are man enough to know that it's just a job and not personal. At the end of the day we are both better for it, the job is closer to perfection and we are really good friends out side of work.
> 
> People have to stop being so dang sensitive.


Thats why I say wusses everyday at least 10 times. They are everywhere.

Except I dont say wusses....


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

jaydee said:


> But, we as a group, bounce on them,



I agree about going OT. On the other hand, I've seen some very good info come up that was technically OT, so I just take the good with the not-as-good.

Single digit posters are a special case. There have been a lot that weren't contractors but tried posing as contractors. Some things just get people's radars up and gloves off.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

This same post is made every three months by a new poster.


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

good point hdavis.
sometime the questions asked are,without attacking anyone, real dumb, oops..

I just like reading the outcome to a problem. To see if and what advise actually worked for that situation.

I haven't been ganged up on here yet, that I noticed. _if I do and it's deserved that that's on me. I have a strong back. _

_let's see where it takes us...._


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

If you sift throught the BS on an "attack" its usually laced with a lot of good knowledge. I have had my azz tore up on here many times for bringing forward a dumb idea, especially framing, trim, tile and deck threads. Which I thought were my strong suits. Lol. But when you have some bad azz SOBs who do that one trade day in and day out you will learn a lot with a notepad and open ears. Then say f*** you very much and keep the information. Lol.

My favorite is the thread I started a few years back about Dense Gaurding a whole bathroom and tape float and texturing over it. Lol. That was memorable. 

The search function works ok, Google works better. When you Google a subject a lot of times CT threads pop up. I learned A LOT about framing, decks and ESPECIALLY millworks and trim on these forums without saying a word in most threads. The pros had it handled. I would bet I have read 500 tile and shower threads and posted in 5. Same for the other three above, maybe more posting in the framing and trim threads. The deck guys and tile guys are a bunch of nazis :whistling:laughing:

Most of the plumbing and electrical issues that arrise on my projects I find on here by searching. 

Be smart. Search. Be quiet and pay attention, and ask questions if you have a problem. Most of the real pros will be happy to help you.  the other jack azzes :laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

Sorry for bringing up a beaten to death subject.

I guess I missed that one. 

I guess this post will fade away like asbestos siding.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

It's a good thing I didn't make the post a couple months ago then... lol.

I certainly understand where the OP is coming from. I'm young, relatively new to the trades, and all around a nice guy if I may be so bold.

We don't really work with other contractors at all. I've been on the same job as other guys like, 3 times in 5 years other than our electrical and plumbing and drywall subs, all of which are Christian's like our whole crew is.

That being said, when I was new on here (still am) there were certainly a few guys who I thought were jerks and everybody passes at off as "it's just like a jobsite"

I'm related to 3 of the 4 people I work with and we get along just great so I guess this "ball busting" that gets spoken of doesn't happen really.

But I'm still here cause like has been said, you wade through some crap every now and again sure, but there is a ton of great stuff to be learned, at least for me there is. You see problem solving which can help you later, you expand your knowledge even in stuff that's almost not relevant to you, or so you think, till you use it that random time.

So yeah, it really is a good place to be.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

jaydee said:


> I hope I'm not the only one here who hates not knowing what happened in the situations we read here,,,


There is always another factor involved in these. People will get various ideas and roll the discussion around for a while, and then do *something*. Not everyone is comfortable sharing how they do / did something. I've shared quite a bit of knowledge on here, but there are some things I haven't said how I do them simply because I have some significantly better ways I've developed, and I'm not ready to hand that over. A lot of people will keep things much closer to their chest, the long term ones here tend to be much more open.


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

Must have x posts to be taken seriously. At least a dozen. Otherwise expect to be treated like a spambot.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

jaydee said:


> Sorry for bringing up a beaten to death subject.
> 
> I guess I missed that one.
> 
> I guess this post will fade away like asbestos siding.


No apology needed - this place actually works pretty well. 

True story - there was a guy from Japan - a very bright engineer - who went to work for a US company known for it's brutally confrontational internal style. That was the corporate culture - - it wasn't an accident, it was corporate philosophy. He couldn't take it - his cultural background was to avoid confrontation at all costs.

This place is pretty much a melting pot - you get all kinds, so you get all kinds of posts.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

To the OP - don't think people aren't hearing what you're saying, they are.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

CarpenterSFO said:


> The ignore list is an effective noise reducer.


The problem with the ignore list is that you still see stupid crap when someone quotes it.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Jaws said:


> The deck guys and tile guys are a bunch of nazis :whistling:laughing:


Hey! We are not... oh ok we are...


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

RobertCDF said:


> Hey! We are not... oh ok we are...


:laughing:

Tough love. 

Just dont bring up wood or inferior synthetics:whistling:laughing:


----------



## 66 Shelby (Jan 11, 2009)

I think TNT is right (Did I actually type that? :laughing - Type A personalities will ALWAYS butt heads, because we're _always_ right :laughing: This biz isn't for the thin skinned if you want to be successful. Just how it is and how it will always be. 


Jaws said:


> Just dont bring up wood or inferior synthetics:whistling:laughing:


What about using MDF for exterior trim? How much does it cost?


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

66 Shelby said:


> Type A personalities will ALWAYS butt heads, because we're _always_ right :laughing:


That's not correct, *everybody else* is wrong

:clap:


----------



## Robinson1 (Mar 14, 2014)

If you stay around contracting long enough you eventually learn that contractors hate each other. Its no different here, admit it or not. 

We are jealous that others have better/bigger/cooler/higher paying contracts than we do. 

We all have the mentality that we are the best and everyone else is a hack.

We even make fun of people who own better tools than we do and generally pass said item off as junk or unnecessary simply because we can't afford/don't want to spend that much.

We all assume that our competition is getting ready to go broke or can't afford things we think are necessary.

We call each other names because that's what men do.

If this forum wasn't so censored it would break down into a knock down drag out cussing contest. - Much like jobsites in real life.

In all reality we are all just a band of misfits, set in our ways.

We will never agree that there is more than one way to do things. - If you don't do it my way you are a bunch of hacks. 


TNT is pretty opinionated and mouthy, as am I in real life. I tone it down A LOT while online and still come off like an @$$ hole most of the time. :whistling

I suspect me and TNT would get along great in real life, after we traded a few cuss words, general insults, and maybe a whack or two with a 2x4. :laughing:


----------



## Robinson1 (Mar 14, 2014)

hdavis said:


> I agree about going OT. On the other hand, I've seen some very good info come up that was technically OT, so I just take the good with the not-as-good.
> 
> Single digit posters are a special case. There have been a lot that weren't contractors but tried posing as contractors. Some things just get people's radars up and gloves off.


 

Homeowners wanting inside info. Stealing trade secrets. Hacks trying to conspire against us. OSHA spies...........

:help:


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

jaydee said:


> When a thread is 15 pages and half of them are OFF topic it just makes it a pain to read.


That happens sometimes. Boys will be boys. :whistling


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Uhhh, are you smoking crack or just not paying attention. There have been a few threads that went south.


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Uhhh, are you smoking crack or just not paying attention. There have been a few threads that went south.


I guess I wasn't paying attention
Because I WAS smoking crack










guess I missed it, OR, maybe just used to it , or finally fitting in.:blink:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

jaydee said:


> Anyone notice how NICE it is HERE, lately ?????


Seems that once we start having some fun kicking around an errant poster, one of the constables comes along and eff's it all up.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I think it has been better.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

knucklehead said:


> I don't think I ever did an introduction.
> 
> It is probably too late now.



I didn't either.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Jaws said:


> I think it has been better.


Meaning less contentious or more contentious?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Jaws said:


> I think it has been better.


I'll have to do something about that.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

hdavis said:


> Meaning less contentious or more contentious?


:laughing:


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I'll have to do something about that.


*I'm sure you will, NO DOUBT..*:whistling:whistling:laughing::laughing:


----------

